# Hello  Wild things from snowy France



## mlynnf50 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello All, What a great site.
I would like some information if at all possible.  We are travelling to Greece in June for 6 weeks we plan on staying in Lefkas for a week and then travelling down the coast,  I was told that wild camping in Greece is illegal now does anyone know if that is true? if not can anyone suggest places to camp and also which generator to get - cant wait as you may have guessed am new to this
Hope to speak soon


----------



## lenny (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,and welcome ,I'm sure you'll get all the info you need on this site and have a laugh in the meantime.  Good luck


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 19, 2008)

*Greece*

`.
Howdy mlynnf50, Wecome to wildcamping. Folks here are real friendly and extremely helpful. I see Graham (*****) has passed you onto me. He is right, not much of a problem wilding in Greece, very friendly people. No mention how you are getting to Greece. I'll jump the gun and try and fill you in. Personally, I would not drive to Greece through the Balkan countries, better save than sorry. You could head to Italy, heading for the heal of the boot to Bari or Brindisi and take a boat over to Greece. Go to google and type in www.ferries.gr/myway/ all sailings will be listed. Pick out what is best for you. The quickest way to Greece is from Calais through Namur in Belgium, Luxenbourg, Metz, Strasbourg in France, Basel, Zurich in Switzerland, Milan, Bologna, Rimini in Italy. Stay on the coast line all the way to Bari or Brindisi. Regards generator, I don't know what you have in use in the 240v zone, so will suggest a 950w to 1KW=1000w generator. Watch out for the decibles, the quieter the better. Also pick a spot that you do not disturb other Campers. Not trying to frighten you, just helpful tips. When you park up, always park so that you can drive away without reversing, in an emergency. Generally Greece is not a problem, so enjoy your trip and fill in the lads on this site of your great holiday. If I can help any further, just shout. There is another guy on this site who has more experience than me where Greece is concerned. His name is Don Madge. He is a very experienced traveller.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 19, 2008)

I prefer the ferry from Ancona down to Patras. Ancona is less stressful than Bari or Brindisi to go from - nice little 36 hour cruise as well


----------



## Belgian (Mar 19, 2008)

*Greece, grrr*

Hi,
I can only second David & Ann, You never know in ex-Yugoslavia. And Romania and Bulgaria are not that long amongst 'civilised countries' (sic).
You have more chance to survive through Italy and the ferry.
Wilding in Greece is 'officially' not legal; left driving is also. So who cares ? 
The Greeks are generally the most kind people in the world. Just don't make them pissy with 'see what we got, and you don't' 
καλό βράδυ


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 20, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> I prefer the ferry from Ancona down to Patras. Ancona is less stressful than Bari or Brindisi to go from - nice little 36 hour cruise as well



I agree, that is also another way of going over to Greece. Did that trip once, a bit long on time. True, Bari and Brindisi is a hustle and bustle port, but a much faster way of getting across to Patras.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello mlynnf50 and Welcome to


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi and welcome mlynnf50


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 20, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Hello mlynnf50 and Welcome to



Nice sticker trevor, and welcome mlynnf50.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 20, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Hello mlynnf50 and Welcome to


Hi Trevor
This is a nice sticker. Did you make it yourself ? 
Are there copyrights ? Don't shoot me then, I made already a copy


----------



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2008)

*I would never shoot you my friend*



Belgian said:


> Hi Trevor
> This is a nice sticker. Did you make it yourself ?
> Are there copyrights ? Don't shoot me then, I made already a copy


Hi Belgian,
The sticker was made by someone on this forum when we where having a vote (poll) for a wildcamping sticker a long time ago but nothing happend.
As far as i know there are no Copyrights, and i think that the person who made it would happy for you to have a copy.
Its is a very nice sticker i like it a lot.


----------



## janeandbob (Mar 23, 2008)

mlynnf50 said:


> Hello All, What a great site.
> I would like some information if at all possible.  We are travelling to Greece in June for 6 weeks we plan on staying in Lefkas for a week and then travelling down the coast,  I was told that wild camping in Greece is illegal now does anyone know if that is true? if not can anyone suggest places to camp and also which generator to get - cant wait as you may have guessed am new to this
> Hope to speak soon


We have one of these Look on EBAY great little tool only 14kg
IG1000 KIPOR SUITCASE DIGITAL GENERATOR SUPER SILENT Item number: 200207621295     Good Luck Janeandbob.


----------



## guerdeval (Mar 23, 2008)

I've just had a lombardini 12volt generator fitted as I figured if I was off mains' using just 12volt it would be easier, runs off LPG and very quiet (for a generator),when the voltage drops below 11.5volt it cuts in automatically and recharges the batteries up to 13.5 then cuts out, you have manual over-ride too.We are hoping to go to Italy and Greece this year too so thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## mlynnf50 (Mar 27, 2008)

*newbie travelling to Greece*

Hello All
Thank you all so much for your reply.  We Live in France and are driving down to Venice and catching the boat to Igomanitsu (dont think I have spelt that right) We did this last year but not with the camper just in the car and it was great, takes 25 hours but its like a mini cruise, so this year year we are going with Minoan line and we can camp on deck and they have electric hook up for us and also its easy for us with having the dog.  I wanted the generator to connect the air conditioner to so I am not too hot in the night, someone said to get a Honda 2 kw do you think that is too big it is a casette one and not too noisy but a bit expensive over here to buy.  France is great for wild camping and here in the mountains is very safe I just love it, cant wait for the summer and get Harry out from under his cover and off we go.
Sorry I did not reply earlier but had a few days back in the UK visiting the grandchildren.
Speak to you all soon I hope and thankyou all again


----------



## guerdeval (Mar 27, 2008)

Kipor also do a 2kw model but I have no experience of it, this and the Honda are pretty large so check the weight and dimensions first, you can also join 2 honda 1kw genny's together with a proper Honda accessory wire, wave if you see us in Greece


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wild camping in Greece is a problem on the Islands. If you wild it in Crete then be prepared to go well inland to kip. 
Crete Map
You used to be able to Wild it at Plakias down the far end of the Beach from Meltemi Club but I expect that's not the case any more.
You could also Wild it down at Frankcastello - weird place to camp especially if one is a bit superstitious.
Paleohora in the far South West is another place where people tend to turn a blind eye.
I've generally found that as long as you eat in the local Tavernas and do your shopping and drinking locally that you will be OK.
There is a peculiar thing with the Islands: Some are considered "english" and others will be "german" or "swedish" or whatever. For example, Ios is considered to be a "scandinavian island" and the Brits generally feel uncomfortable there. I don't but that's just me. Brit families definitely don't like the place.
Mainland Greece is better for Wiliding it in my experience.
Remember, out of sight-out of mind but if a Police tells you to move, just do it, don't even think about arguing because they can get very nasty if they want to.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 30, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Hi Trevor
> This is a nice sticker. Did you make it yourself ?
> Are there copyrights ? Don't shoot me then, I made already a copy



i think thats the best image for a sticker or badge or ur y fronts..


----------



## Belgian (Mar 30, 2008)

*Did it*

Did make a badge of it. Stickers wont work: printer ink is not waterproof. Why don't we *all *make a badge of it for the front screen ? 
(only to recognise the 'good' guys from the 'bad' guys)


----------



## Belgian (Mar 30, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Wild camping in Greece is a problem on the Islands. If you wild it in Crete then be prepared to go well inland to kip.
> Crete Map
> You used to be able to Wild it at Plakias down the far end of the Beach from Meltemi Club but I expect that's not the case any more.
> You could also Wild it down at Frankcastello - weird place to camp especially if one is a bit superstitious.
> ...


Hi Baloo,
Copied it and put it in thread European -Greece. Hope you don't mind ?


----------



## mlynnf50 (Mar 31, 2008)

I certainly will, when are  you going? and to what part? we hopw to stay on the mainland, maybe down to stoupa, what van do you have so will look for you.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## guerdeval (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Mlynn, we're meeting my ex wife in Pisa on 25th May (how civilised) then onto Brindisi I think, still in the planning at present. We have a Hymer S820 and will be towing a trailer and Smart car,rog


----------



## mlynnf50 (Apr 3, 2008)

Will Look out for you we leave here in Abondance on the 27th May and sail from Venice on the 28th only takes 5 hours from here.  Planning whats that!!!!! should introduce her to my ex you never know.  We are in Hymer B524 so you never know we may meet up somewhere.  If you here of any nice places to camp on the mainland ~(Corfu) side let me know. see ya


----------

